# Who wants to fall inlove?



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I do!
Maybe I'm losing my mind, or there's something in the spring air... lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jaysus kathy, steady on girl! Is this an open invite like???


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Just in case my dumbass remark has ruined what should have been a really cool thread....

Yeah i think you're right... Springtime has definitely got a "lovey-dovey" feel to it.
You're just starting to get those long warm sunny evenings and it perks people up a bit.

Early Summer is always my favourite time of the year, and i think that it makes sense that people are more open to falling in love when they're happier in themselves.

Plus, there is no nicer feeling in the universe than falling in love and just the two of yee lying on a lawn in the sunshine caught up in the moment and oblivious to the rest of the world.
It makes everything worthwhile!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL .
Yeah Summer is the bomb. 
Sad to point out this thread has been up for a day and no one else wants to fall inlove.. is april 23rd 2010 national emo day??? lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ it isn't that. No one wants to admit it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm why not


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good question.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is that sarcasm or am im having a blonde moment missing something lol...


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

That would be nice.

I just know it ain't happening anytime soon, if at all, so I might as well just deal with it.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanna fall in love, there, I said it .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Is that sarcasm or am im having a blonde moment missing something lol...


ha - nope, no sarcasm.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

El Sonador said:


> I wanna fall in love, there, I said it .


brave. so do I, but not right now.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice to see some people still want love Im happy lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sometimes I say I don't but I also don't think I'd be opposed to it if it was real. It'd be a wonderful thing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah. I think.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes i do.
And most importantly, i want that love equally returned!!


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i fall in love all the time... with music. i honestly wish that was good enough...


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Love does not exist, I want none of it.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

It's not really a question of whether or not I want to fall in love. I have infatuations all the time, which indicates that I can fall in love pretty easily. It seems like it's more about whether or not someone will fall for me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, I'm glad that this thread took off. It was a nice thread to begin with.

I've said it before and I'll say it again... You can shove your drugs/booze/smokes anywhere where ya like.

Falling in love makes you wanna dance on top of the table. Its the best "high" in the universe.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Eh...not really. The potential costs outweigh the benefits, at least in my case.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I fell in love(or infatuation) with someone that most likely is out of my reach...again! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. Damn this SA!!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Who doesn't want to be loved imo...I want to but then I have I've always had my heart ripped out. It's okay it's a rotting black mass of bitterness and hatred now though so no worries.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i rather be bitter about a break-up than be bitter about having no one for eternity.
with that said: i've never been in love. i really have no clue what it is like or how we will know once we have it. the 'idea' seems good. and i think it's something everyone should experience at least once.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't mind falling in love again...not right now but sometime in the future, although i wouldn't pass it up if it came knocking at my door. Its great while everything is going good but when its over it really sucks for a while.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I just fell out of love last month with my now ex-bf. :/


----------



## nIdahoBeing (Apr 20, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> haha, I'm glad that this thread took off. It was a nice thread to begin with.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again... You can shove your drugs/booze/smokes anywhere where ya like.
> 
> Falling in love makes you wanna dance on top of the table. Its the best "high" in the universe.


That's the problem  it's like a drug. And just like a drug there are withdrawal symptoms and relapses that can be very painful. Once the high wears off if both aren't willing to keep it "fresh" either one wanders or one becomes demanding.

It would be awesome to have a relationship, but I'm not sure it's good for me. Relationships cause a lot of instability. But yeah, I'm feeling the spring bug, too.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in love and have been a while. Although this person is deceased, I am still glad to be experiencing it and would not want it to end.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

El Sonador said:


> I wanna fall in love, there, I said it .


Yeah it'd be nice but falling in love sounds more complicated than anything (you know dates, finding something to talk about). Then again I see almost everything as being too complicated for me lol!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I am. 
I just hope he doesn't stop loving me. Like everybody else did. :afr


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> I am in love and have been a while. Although this person is deceased, I am still glad to be experiencing it and would not want it to end.


Do you love Jesus too? I love Jesus, although not currently religious.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Do you love Jesus too? I love Jesus, although not currently religious.


I think Mary is a total milf. But I'm not sure if she'd be into having sex with me.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha, Milf Mary.

Anyway, yeah, I'd really like to fall in love. I need to know what it's like to truly love someone and have them love me back.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sunshine009 said:


> Do you love Jesus too? I love Jesus, although not currently religious.


No. Why?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind falling in love, but really who would?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Falling in love makes you wanna dance on top of the table. Its the best "high" in the universe.


It really is. I love it so much that I don't care how much heartache it could potentially cause. I'd rather feel this and lose it than never feel it. It's worth the risk. So, yes, I want to be in love. I want to really know what that is like, and I am at a place in my life where I'm ready for it...finally.



odd_one_out said:


> I am in love and have been a while. Although this person is deceased, I am still glad to be experiencing it and would not want it to end.


Wow, that makes me really sad for you .


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I would love to fall in love. Or at least have someone to date...


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

yes please


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I definitely want to fall in love.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not right now. When I'm a healthier place, with more self esteem, I would like to.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Not right now. When I'm a healthier place, with more self esteem, I would like to.


^Agreed.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

forever_dreamer said:


> Yeah it'd be nice but falling in love sounds more complicated than anything (you know dates, finding something to talk about). Then again I see almost everything as being too complicated for me lol!


No pain, No gain


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I dunno, it scares me, I've built up a wall, it's barely noticeable but its there, being in love would break it, and I have a hard time trusting anyone being that close...


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

bring it, as long as it flows both ways


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

How the **** do you fall out of love? That would be nice, cause 5 months hasn't done the trick, and it's freakin tormenting me. I don't know if/when/how to move on.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

I do, more than anything in the world. It had better be here soon as I am tired of waiting, and it had better be reciprocated.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Move on, look to new horizons,
Seek and you will find.
Let go, you've been here for too long,
Just follow the signs.

Time is a healer, love is a stranger.
Put the hurt behind you, break the chains that bind you.
Time is a healer, love is a teacher.
Put the hurt behind you, break the chains that bind you.

Fall deep, doesn't really matter,
Wake up where you start.
Forget, could be for the better,
Just follow your heart.

Time is a healer, love is a stranger.
Put the hurt behind you, break the chains that bind you.
Time is a healer, love is a stranger.
Put the hurt behind you, break the chains that bind you.

Time is a healer, love is a teacherer.
Put the hurt behind you, break the chains that bind you

(I kind of like this song, its on one of my trance CDs for exercise.)


----------



## LonleyGirl (Apr 26, 2010)

one day, but I dont know that anyone would fall for me. I have been in love once, still am and always will be, but I had to let go of the notion that he would ever feel the same. I dont believe you fall out of love- if you do, it wasnt relaly love to begin with. I believe love evolves and the love I have for this guy has evolved into just loving him for him, but allowing myself to be open to loving someone else eventually. Now, if I could just get a guy to actually notice me, I'd have something to work with. This probably isn't the best time since I'm incredably self conscious and any guy who doesn't have SA themselves probably wouldn't understand and it would just make it extreamly difficult. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I do, but if it does happen it won't be for a long time. I wish, if it is going to happen, that it would happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I just want to find a nice girl like me to fall in love with. But every time that happened to me, I always get my heart broken after a year together, I'm simply not open to love, even though I want it.

In other word, LOVE STINKS!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It hasn't happened yet, and I doubt it ever will.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One day, one day.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

STKinTHEmud said:


> It's not really a question of whether or not I want to fall in love. I have infatuations all the time, which indicates that I can fall in love pretty easily. It seems like it's more about whether or not someone will fall for me.


i relate :/


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope everyone finds love

Whoever posted about Mary the mother of Jesus and degraded her you have highly offended me please don't talk like that on this thread. I dont care if you want to say you dont love Her or Jesus but dont call her a milf. Makes me sick to my stomach.
I'm not degrading any religious figures or putting down athieism so plz dont degrade things i care about on this thread of mine.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^yes, that was upsetting. I am not Catholic but it doesn't matter.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> I hope everyone finds love
> 
> Whoever posted about Mary the mother of Jesus and degraded her you have highly offended me please don't talk like that on this thread. I dont care if you want to say you dont love Her or Jesus but dont call her a milf. Makes me sick to my stomach.
> I'm not degrading any religious figures or putting down athieism so plz dont degrade things i care about on this thread of mine.


Sorry. I didn't mean to offend you. For the record, I'm agnostic, and you can make fun of agnostics as much as you like without offending me.

Here's one: 
How many agnostics does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Answer: How should I know?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GnR said:


> How the **** do you fall out of love? That would be nice, cause 5 months hasn't done the trick, and it's freakin tormenting me. I don't know if/when/how to move on.


I'm coming up on a year, and I have no idea either. I think finding new things in your life that they were never a part of, that has no memories associated with them, is at least a start. I'm getting there at least, I think, so you can too. Lets fall out of love together man. It'll be hot.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ my god you are fickle. I thought we had something here i don't want your old motheaten chinchilla which is really nutria.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's not that I don't want to fall in love again, I just want to get my life straightened out before I share it with someone else.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to offend you. For the record, I'm agnostic, and you can make fun of agnostics as much as you like without offending me.
> 
> Here's one:
> How many agnostics does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> Answer: How should I know?


Thanks for apologizing <3
Idk anything about agnostics so i dont find it funny.. lol.


----------



## Prufrocking (Nov 6, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Here's one:
> How many agnostics does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> Answer: How should I know?


LOL being agnostic, I find that hilarious.

And I'm already in love, and it feels great...I recommend it


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

im not ready to be in a relationship, i have to many feelings of inadequacy, it wouldnt be a good experience for me or the other person. coincidentally i have convinced myself that being involved in a relationship would eliminate those feelings.


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

It would be nice...one day, perhaps


----------



## samanthaStopSigns (May 3, 2010)

*fo show*

i really do. i dont think anything is wrong with wanting it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

For a split second today I though it would be nice to and to have some one to hold me - but then I came back to reality telling myself no...thats just...no...


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Me. I am currently deeply in infatuation but I would very much like to fall in love with someone who might love me too. One day!


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah Id like to find someone. I hope soon. 
Steve


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to, I think it will happen soon


----------



## tierra88 (Apr 20, 2010)

i would like to experience this this mythical feeling called love


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

damn just thinking when the **** will this happen i cannot for a close relationship with anybody DAMN!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol. Poison :lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Been there once and would like to be there again. I'm just going to leave it in the hands of the gods. :b


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Eventually I do but not now. I need to be happy with my life first. Once I am happy and I have a social life, I'll consider dating.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish i can fall in love 
Steve


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

GnR said:


> Lol. Poison :lol.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I do. I haven't yet, but one day I will.


----------

